

Steve Jobs, the greatest conservative icon of our time - bufordtwain
http://yiannopoulos.net/2011/10/06/steve-jobs-the-greatest-conservative-of-our-time/

======
webXL
Jobs' politics are a bit of a conundrum, which I believe is how many
politically minded people appreciated him.

Academia - conservative in that he didn't see enough value in his education to
have his parent expend their savings. Perhaps conservative economic sense.
Liberal in that his company's products were found throughout the academic
world.

Environment/Human Rights - Apple caved into demands put on them by Greenpeace,
and use minimal packaging in their products. They also depend on a very anti-
green, anti-human-rights country to manufacture their products.

Corporate culture - Very laxed dress, Al Gore on his board, but ruthless
pursuit of perfection and profit.

I don't know how one can come to any conclusion other than that Jobs' was
apolitical. All he cared about publicly was delivering the best products to
market. That's neither a conservative ideal nor a liberal one. It's the
admirable and moral one.

Fuck politics. Be great! Humanity depends on it.

~~~
yzhengyu
I think at the end of the day, what Jobs clearly did not care for was dogma.
And in politics - be it left or right-wing - there remain plenty of dogmas,
sacred cows and entrenched positions which he did not care for.

~~~
pohl
I don't remember where I saw this, but Steve described dogma as "depending on
the results of other people's thinking". I like how he phrased that.

------
cleverjake
this is ridiculous. not allowing porn into app store = jobs abhors
pornography...the man who did multiple interviews for playboy. Someone who
admired Ayn Rand, because Woz said (a few decades later, mind you) "Atlas
Shrugged might’ve been one of [the books that inspired him]". Claiming he did
"nothing whatsoever in common with the Left’s political agenda", despite
giving to Obama and Gore. Saying he created /anything/ at Pixar is absolutely
wrong. He bankrolled john lasadder, plain and simple. Jobs was a acid-
dropping, weed smoking barefoot hippie for a long damn time, and would
probably call this guy a slime bucket if he could read it.

------
garethsprice
Author makes a potentially interesting point (Jobs was perhaps not 100% the
post-60s hippie some people make him out to be) but buries it under a ton of
ad hominem attacks on capital-L Liberals (yawn).

Funny to see every special interest group under the sun claim Steve Jobs as
one of their own, hoping a bit of the magic rubs off on them now he's not
around to denounce them.

Particularly hearty lols for "Steve Jobs the capital-C Conservative", along
with "Steve Jobs the environmentalist", "Steve Jobs the philanthropist", etc.

